# Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O.



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

My buddy just picked up a Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O. All I can say is I am a bit jealous:evil: Well looks like I got something to work for,he got his before I got mine.Well looks like the days of manually dragging deer out of the woods is over FINALLY .We might be able to get on some of them Eyes out in the Bay this year too....Oh yeah I forgot to add that he got the G.P.S. And Winch 2500lb. package too..


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

tedshunter said:


> My buddy just picked up a Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O. All I can say is I am a bit jealous:evil: Well looks like I got something to work for,he got his before I got mine.Well looks like the days of manually dragging deer out of the woods is over FINALLY .We might be able to get on some of them Eyes out in the Bay this year too....Oh yeah I forgot to add that he got the G.P.S. And Winch 2500lb. package too..


Tell your buddy he is a smart man . I have the same rig and i love it. I have put this machine through he-- and never had one problem with it . Oh i lied i did replace the battery after 3 yrs of use


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My brother has one of those. Very nice machines. Probably my next new machine.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

tedshunter said:


> My buddy just picked up a Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O. All I can say is I am a bit jealous:evil: Well looks like I got something to work for,he got his before I got mine.Well looks like the days of manually dragging deer out of the woods is over FINALLY .We might be able to get on some of them Eyes out in the Bay this year too....Oh yeah I forgot to add that he got the G.P.S. And Winch 2500lb. package too..


I found out the hard way. Don't drag your deer ( on snow or ground) if you wan't a shoulder mount. You will burn off the hair even going slow and not very far.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> I found out the hard way. Don't drag your deer ( on snow or ground) if you wan't a shoulder mount. You will burn off the hair even going slow and not very far.


We put them on a plastic sled,I have harvested a few deer in my day I know better not to drag anything if it is going to be hanging on my wall.


----------



## shaky jake (Dec 10, 2004)

Your buddy made a good choice, its a good deer hauler too.
I have the same rig with a winch, a '02 model, it has well over 5000 mi on it. I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

He made an excellent choice my wife bought me one for christmas 2 years ago and I love it. I use it whenever I can especially making bear baits saves alot of hauling by hand.My buddy has a 600 twin same year and I waste all over him. Enjoy....... :lol:


----------

